# Coil spring for '04 GTO



## crebrosseau (Aug 19, 2010)

What aftermarket coil springs are a good buy? If any one has experience, good or bad, with aftermarket springs I'm interested. I don't want to lower my car just get better overall handling.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Pedders, Lovells, King are the popular brands. All of them offer stock height springs and different spring rates. Don't be surprised if you get stock height springs and jack up the height of your car, most stock springs have sagged.


----------

